# Czas przyszły w języku polskim vs język angielski.



## Orange Gato

Witajcie!

Potrzebuję pomocy kogoś, kto mówi po polsku i angielsku. Jak wytłumaczyć Polakowi, który uczy się języka angielskiego, kiedy po "will" potrzebny jest czasownik "być", a kiedy nie?  W języku polskim "być" często pojawia się w zdaniach w czasie przyszłym, gdy w języku angielskim jest zbędne, dlatego moi polscy uczniowie mają z tym problemy. Chodzi mi o takie błędy:


_Będzie padać. - *It will be rain._
_Będę czytać książkę. - *I'll be read a book tomorrow._
_Będziecie musieli mi pomóc. - *You will be have to help me._
Gdy zaczynam poprawiać błędy tego typu, moi uczniowie zaczynają tworzyć zdania podobne do tych: _*I will late for work.; *There will lots of people.; *Everything will alright._ - czyli zupełnie rezygnują z "być".

No i teraz zagwozdka - jak to wytłumaczyć nie używając określeń związanych z gramatyką, typu: orzeczenie, czasownik posiłkowy, czas przyszły złożony itp.? Tak już próbowałam i nic nie dało. Jest na to prostszy sposób? 

Help!


----------



## Gochna

Ja bym zaproponowała zmianę czasu na teraźniejszy/przeszły i wtedy szybko widać czy "być" jest potrzebne czy nie.
Na przykład "Będzie padać" - "Pada" - "Padało" - wiec nie ma "być", ale "Wszystko będzie dobrze" - "Wszystko jest dobrze" - "Wszystko było dobrze" - musi być "być"...


----------



## Orange Gato

Bardzo dziękuję, spróbuję.  Wydaje mi się, że powinno pomóc.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Uczenie języka w szkole jest za bardzo oparte na przekazywaniu i tłumaczeniu reguł, czym różni się od nauki 'naturalnej' przez 'zanurzenie' w języku. Moim zdaniem w twoim przypadku zrezygnował bym z metody 'na regułę' i zastosował metodę 'na wćwiczenie' czyli 'repetition drill'.


----------



## tewlwolow

Troszkę na około, bo przecież w zdaniu _it will be rain _słowo _rain_ bynajmniej nie jest czasownikiem, a rzeczownikiem. Nie więc: _będzie *padać*,_ ale: _będzie *deszcz*._ Wtedy można bez ograniczeń wprowadzić obowiązującą, logiczną i sprawdzalną zasadę, że po czasownikach modalnych mamy bezpośrednio _bare infinitive._


----------



## Ben Jamin

tewlwolow said:


> Troszkę na około, bo przecież w zdaniu _it will be rain _słowo _rain_ bynajmniej nie jest czasownikiem, a rzeczownikiem. Nie więc: _będzie *padać*,_ ale: _będzie *deszcz*._ Wtedy można bez ograniczeń wprowadzić obowiązującą, logiczną i sprawdzalną zasadę, że po czasownikach modalnych mamy bezpośrednio _bare infinitive._


Tak czy inaczej zdanie jest niepoprawne.


----------



## tewlwolow

Z powodu "it", a nie "there" - nawet nie zauważyłem, masz zupełną rację


----------



## Reiji

It will be rain. - Jest poprawne, ale brzmi głupio zwłaszcza bez kontekstu. Co oznacza? Po polsku mogłoby oznaczać tyle co: "Będzie deszczem". To zdanie zasadniczo nie ma sensu chyba, że jest odpowiedzią na inne pytanie. Przykładowo:
What will be the cause of his fall?
It will be (the) rain. ///To będzie deszcz.
Wiem, że na siłę przykład, ale zdanie jest poprawne wg. mnie 
Ale to była teraz dygresja.

Co do tematu to rozwiązaniem dla mnie jest to:
I will + czasownik + reszta zdania.
Czyli, żeby wytłumaczyć, że nie może być zdania jak: I will late for work. Bo po will nie ma czasownika i przez to nie jest to czas przyszły. 
Czyli zawsze po will musi być czasownik. Skoro już jeden jest to nie potrzeba 'be" jak w przykładzie:
It will rain. - tu rain jest czasownikiem.


----------

